# Mating season (1x1 Feral male dragon needed)



## Little_Luna (Jan 19, 2018)

My character is named Andreas, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lumela is a Land of Legends, it is populated with Creatures that were once believed to be myth. From the largest Dragons, To the smallest Fairy. The lands of Lumela is very diverse in it's own ecosystem and has a habit of vanishing from the maps every few years. My Character Is a native Kaida from the Northern Lunaris Providence. She is Small, Standing at 3ft and 5in. She has wings of her own, but reaching the Floating isles that are scattered around Lumela Requires a Dragon's Strength. Unlike the rest of her kind, Her fur is as dark as the night sky, Decorated by Red and Purple Stripes. Her wings a pastel blue and fading into a light lavender at the ends. Two horns poke out of her Platinum hair , their color being a dark grey teal. one problem though Mating season is just around the corner, Some of the males are beginning to court females and, Well others are kidnapping potential mates, Even those who are not of the same species.

Plot:
My Character is on a quest to tame a Dragon, No matter what it takes, She wants to travel and see every inch of her home land and in order to do so was to get a Dragon. (How they meet is up to you, You can have your dragon approach her, or be injured and she finds him.)

Now I have a few rules, Though I can PM Them to you if you want to know.

We can RP here or on Discord.

Little_Luna#3033


----------



## Little_Luna (Jan 21, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 10, 2018)

Could be something to try


----------



## SaintBFur (Mar 16, 2018)

Care to pick up where we left off?


----------

